# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Latinët e harruar

## fegi

Latinët e harruar
Madhesia e germave: Decrease font Enlarge font
Niko Lirëza 05/11/2010 11:16:00
image

Ka shumë debate për origjinën e arumunëve në Ballkan, përfshi edhe Shqipërinë. Studiuesi Valentin Mustaka, përmes librit të ri nën titullin Latinët e harruar, botimet Naimi, jep një përgjigje për këtë debat, ku ndryshe nga autorë që mbështesin, për shembull, origjinën greke, pra, si grekë të romanizuar, i mbahet idesë se arumunët janë brezi i ushtarëve të Cezarit.... Për herë të parë publikojmë një dokument që dëshmon luftën për varret midis arumunëve dhe filogrekëve në fillim të shekullit XX

Ka shumë debate për origjinën e arumunëve në Ballkan, përfshi edhe Shqipërinë. Studiuesi Valentin Mustaka, përmes librit të ri nën titullin Latinët e harruar, jep një përgjigje për këtë debat, duke u mbështetur në një literaturë të gjerë, kryesisht perëndimore. Në këtë këndvështrim, libri i tij mund të konsiderohet një lloj antologjie për origjinën dhe historinë e arumunëve të Shqipërisë. Siç duket dhe nga titulli, teza e tij është origjina latine, romake e arumunëve të Shqipërisë, prurje që lidhen me ushtritë e Cezarit gjatë luftërave në Ballkan ose kolonë të dërguar për popullimin e këtij rajoni. Duke cituar fragmente nga libri: Akoma edhe sot, në Shqipëri e në Pind, është legjenda antike që tregon romanizimin. Është populli që pyet Pindin se: Thoni, male të larta/Thoni, fusha, thoni karavane/Trego Pind, mbushur me dele/Tregoni ju, çfarë dini për ne/Tregoni popullin, nga të cilët ne kemi ardhur/ Meqenëse nga të tjerët/Nuk kemi mundësinë të dimë të vërtetën... Në promovimin e librit, organizuar nga Shoqata e Shkrimtarëve të Durrësit në mjediset e Torrës, autori Valentin Mustaka prezantoi si shtojcë edhe veprën e Antonio Baldacit Arumunët e Shqipërisë, përkthyer dhe përgatitur për botim nga origjinali italisht nga Anna Tucci e Valentin Mustaka.

Mustaka, ndryshe nga autorë që mbështesin, për shembull, origjinën greke, pra, si grekë të romanizuar, i mbahet idesë se arumunët janë brezi i ushtarëve të Cezarit, por edhe n.q.s. kjo nuk do të ishte e vërtetë, ata janë sigurisht brezat e ushtarëve të konsujve Anicio dhe Paolo Emilio, që në emër të Romës pushtuan dy shekuj para Krishtit Ilirinë dhe Maqedoninë, duke përgatitur rrugën drejt Dacias.

Në libër citohen autorë dhe studiues të shumtë, si Gjergj Fishta, që shprehimisht në një artikull të tij thotë: Në mjes të komit shqyptar jeton edhe nji popull tjetër qi nuk asht nji fisit me ne, e ky popull janë Gogët, a se, (si i thrasin te huejt) Kucovllahët. Tregime këso dore munden me vjeftë si përpilim të historis komtare, ashtu edhe për studim të gjuhës shqype. Ndërsa Pukëvili thotë: I kthehem në pjesë të tjera të veprës sime njohjes së këtij rajoni të Pindit (Zagoria), që është krejtësisht i banuar nga një komb, ngulitja e të cilit në Greqi (Shqipëri) daton qysh prej kohëve të fundit të Perandorisë së Poshtme. Diku tjetër kemi provuar historikisht, sipas Tit Livit dhe Cezarit, se shpërngulja e vllehve për në Shqipëri pati si shkak parësor shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve për në Itali nga Pal-Emili. Gazetari me famë botërore, Indro Montanelli, shkruan: Arumunët, d.m.th., latinët, me dhuntitë e tyre për ekuilibër, të zellit metodik për punën, të lidhjes me tokën, si kundërpeshë ndaj prirjeve shpërbërëse, qendërikëse, spekuluese... Ky arumun është një element i lënë përgjithësisht pas dore nga biografët e Shqipërisë, por mbi të cilin me të drejtë Baldaci tërheq vëmendjen në librin e tij klasik LAlbania - Shqipëria, që mbetet më i ploti dhe objektivi mes gjithë atyre, në çfarëdo lloj gjuhe, që janë shkruar për këtë çështje për Shqipërinë. Këtu, në Shqipëri, këta arumunë përbëjnë një pakicë, një pakicë të qetë dhe punëdashëse, që marrin pjesë aktivisht në jetën e vendit. Por kjo pakicë nuk është veçse gjymtyra e cunguar e një njësie etnie në Pind. Janë popullsi rumune, ajo çfarë ka mbetur nga Vllahia e Madhe, të pastra nga ana racore, nga ana kulturore. Iu kundërvunë dhunës turke dhe, duke derdhur gjak, mbetën të pavarur, popullsi rumune, pra, romane, pra, me ndjenjën e së drejtës dhe të shtetit, të rrënjosur në ndërgjegje, me dashurinë kryeneçe për tokën dhe punën. Që janë dhe që ndihen romanë. Nga të gjithë ata që jetojnë në Shqipëri kanë qenë më fatlumët: në fakt, ata kanë katër shkolla dhe shtatë kisha, sepse në të gjithë Ballkanin, shqiptarët janë, pa asnjë dyshim, më të afërtit me këtë botë latine dhe më humanët. Valentin Mustaka citon edhe autorë të tjerë, si: Nikolla Jorga, Edvin Jacques, Serge Metais, Oliver Jens Schmitt, William Martin Leake, Milan Shuflaj, Zef Mirdita, Mathieu Aref, Nicholas Hommond, Dhori Fallo, Sami Frashëri, Fatos Lubonja, C. Burileanu etj.

Më përpara, Valentin Mustaka ka botuar mjaft artikuj dhe libra, si veprën studimore me dy vëllime Nëpër labirintet e historisë së arumunëve. Siç e vlerësoi edhe kritiku Perikli Jorgoni, nga studimi i vëmendshëm i gjithë veprës publicistike e studimeve të Valentin Mustakës, arrijmë në përfundimin se kemi të bëjmë me një hulumtonjës me kërkesa shkencore, me një studionjës që çështjet që parashtron i mbështet në fakte e dokumente historike, në një hulumtim të gjatë nëpër trevat ku janë përqendruar arumunët, me njohjen e plotë të historisë, folklorit, gjuhës, etnografisë e thesarit folklorik të tyre dhe, mbi të gjitha, të literaturës vendase dhe të huaj mbi këtë argument. 



Dokument i pabotuar/ Lufta për varret midis arumunëve dhe filogrekëve në fillim të shekullit 20



Çështja e varrezave vllahe, viti 1906

Komuniteti ynë nuk disponon një vend (ambient) tonin për varreza. Nevoja për varreza ishte një domosdoshmëri për komunitetin arumun në vitin 1906. Meqenëse dhespoti grek ndaloi atëherë varrimin e arumunëve tonë në varrezat e përbashkëta e të gjithë të krishterëve ortodoksë nga qyteti i Korçës, ku varroseshin atëherë të gjithë ortodoksët e krishterë, morëm lejen me mirëkuptim që të disponojmë një copë truall (tokë) që ishte e komunitetit evangjelist për të varrosur të vdekurit, derisa edhe komuniteti ynë të disponojë një terren për varreza. Ky copë trualli gjendet në rrëzë të kodrës të profetit Ilia. Komuniteti evangjelik prej dhjetëra vjetësh kishte blerë atë truall me dokumente zyrtare nga përfaqësuesi i vakëfeve otomane, i cili pretendon se e gjithë kodra e Shën Ilias u përket vakëfeve otomane. Gjithashtu, komuniteti grek pretendon se i përket kishës Shën Ilia (vendosur në majë të kodrës).

Morëm lejen si nga Komuniteti Evangjelik me aprovimin e autoriteteve lokale, në 27 korrik 1906, kur deshëm të varrosnim të ndjerin Ilian Gacej, protestuan grekët kundra nesh dhe me forcë deshën të na ndalonin, por mundëm ta varrosnim me ndërhyrjen e policisë dhe të xhandarmërisë.

 Meqenëse toka është shkëmbore dhe me shumë zor rrëmohet, vumë punëtorë që të rrëmojnë tokën në thellësi prej 1.50 m. Pasi kaluan nja tre muaj, protestuan grekët dhe më hodhën në gjyq, sepse po punoja në pronën e tyre. Hyra në gjyq, në të cilin morën pjesë dhe Komuniteti Evangjelik, si pronar i truallit dhe epitropi i pronave të vakëfeve myslimane, nga i cili u ble toka nga ana e Komunitetit Evangjelist. Gjyqi përfundoi në favorin tonë dhe kështu që nuk u shqetësuam më nga ana e grekëve. Pas një viti reklamuan evangjelistët që ta boshatisnim (ta lironim) tokën, sepse kishin nevojë për të. Ndonëse unë u përgjigja atyre se, siç kishim rënë dakord (në marrëveshje) që në fillim, duhej të kenë durim, derisa dhe shpenzuam më shumë se 600 lei të reja të gjejmë (një vend tjetër). Me gjithë këtë u interesova që të blinim tokën që nën varrezat tona në një shtrirje prej 4.000 m2 duke patur fasadën në rrugën kryesore Korçë-Manastir, për të cilën dhashë 200 lira( flori turke), por nuk pata sukses, sepse kërkonin më shumë prej 500 lira. E pamundur të gjenim në tjetër çarë (vend), me qenë se të gjithë pronarët e tokave janë grekomanë në dhe asnjëri nuk do të na shesë me asnjë çmim. Dëshironim dhe ne nga zemra që të mos i sillnim telashe (shqetësime) dhe pengesa K. Evangjelist, u jemi drejtuar me peticion autoriteteve lokale (vendase) që të na japin një pjesë nga trualli i kodrës së Profetit Ilia, tokë jo produktive e pa rrethuar, një copë tokëbosh dhe jo produktive dhe e dërguam lutjen tonë më lart. Ardhi përgjigje e favorshme (pozitive) që të na japin një pjesë rreth 10.000 m2, pranë varrezave aktuale,duke paguar për çdo vit një shumë të vogël parash qeverisë dhe në të njëjtën kohë të shlyejmë epitropin e vakëfeve me një shumë të papërcaktuar me qenë se ai është pronar në të drejtë të ta shpërblejmë me të ardhurat e këtyre tokave.

Kur u emërua një komision që të ndajë tokën, midis të cilëve ishte edhe epitropi i vakëfeve, atëherë ai deklaroj se kur fituat gjyqin nuk dërgoi tapinë (tablikun) në Mitropoli nga shkaku se nuk kishte para të shpenzonte. Me qenë se ne kishim (më shumë) nevojë më të madhe se Ai që të fitohej definitivisht ky gjyq, paguam shumën që nevojitej rreth 80 lei, duke u dërguar tablikun (tapin) grekëve, ata bënë rekurs në Bitola, ku u detyrova dhe unë të vete duke marrës përsipër të paguaj dhe shpenzimet e epitropit të vakëfeve në ngarkim të komunitetit tonë.

 Dita e paraqitjes ishte më 26 shtator. Si vajtëm në Manastir, morëm (pajtuam) si përfaqësuesin tonë dhe të epitropit të vakëfeve avokatët Ferit beun dhe Karaiman efendi.

 Gjyqi u shty për ditën e 17 Tetor.

Shtator 1912

(Letër e Papa Llambro Ballamaçit, e shkruar në vitin 1912, marrë prej autorit të librit Latinët e harruar, Valentin Mustaka, nga arkivi i familjes Ballamaçi, 4.5.1992).

----------


## maratonomak

Eshte me interes te di se si jane trajtuar nga shqiptaret ky komunitet gjate historise .?

si kane qene mardheniet e tyre me me greket dhe pushtetin turk?

si lindi qyteti i tyre VOSKOPOJA ne vitet 1750-1850 dhe fama e ketij qyteti ne ballkan?

lidhja e gjuhes me gjuhen rumune dhe ate latine [italiane ]?

origjina e tyre e vertete ?

do ju isha mirenjohes nese do sillni materiale bindese rreth pyetje te mia .
flm

----------


## fegi

Shqiptaret dhe Vllehet..
panorama:

---------------

Si i bashkuan të njëjtat fate historike, shqiptarët dhe arumunët
Kush janë tezat e studiuesve rumunë dhe përse ata thonë që fati i përbashkët trokiti në dyert e dy popujve tanë


Baki YMERI *

Studiues të ndryshëm shpesh herë thonë se është zbehur miqësia shqiptaro-vllahe, megjithëse te njerëzit është zgjuar kurrioziteti ndaj botës arumune. Po çdinë shqiptarët për ta? Cilat janë lidhjet gjenetike, ndërmjet këtyre dy popujve, përgjatë historisë? Këto dhe të tjera pyetje marrin përgjigje në shkrimin e Baki Ymerit, njeriut që është marrë dhe merret me studime historike në këtë fushë.

Sipas Ymerit, në shekullin e XVIII-të, dijetari gjerman Thunmann, në veprën e tij të famshme Hulumtime mbi Historinë e popujve të Evropës orientale, i kushton një kapitull të tërë historisë dhe gjuhës së shqiptarëve dhe arumunëve. Në hulumtimet e tij ai thotë: Asnjë popull tjetër i pjesës së botës, në të cilën jetojmë, nuk është aq i panjohur për ne evropianët e Perëndimit, për sa i përket prejardhjes, historisë dhe gjuhës, sa shqiptarët dhe vllehët. E megjithatë, ata janë popuj kryesorë, popuj të lashtë e të rëndësishëm, që çdo historian do të dëshironte ti njihte: historia e tyre do të plotësonte zbrazëti të mëdha në historinë e lashtë e të re të Evropës. Por ata sot nuk luajnë më ndonjë rol, ata janë popuj të nënshtruar, ata janë fatkeqë dhe historiani shpesh është po aq i padrejtë, sa dhe njeriu i zakonshëm: ai nuk e përfill atë që nuk i ka punuar fati.

Lashtësi historike dhe lidhje farefisnore
Thunmann tregon me studimet e tij të vitit 1774, të cilat duket se janë aktuale edhe sot e kësaj dite, lidhjet arumuno-shqiptare, që, sipas gjermanit, janë të mahnitshme. Ato rrallëkush i ka prekur, dhe atë parcialisht. As ne nuk mund ti trajtojmë aq sa meritojnë, në kuadrin e kaptinës së një studimi, që synon të trajtojë një segment të emigracionit ballkanik në veri të Danubit. Është me rëndësi fakti se autoritetet rumune, madje edhe populli, përgjatë historisë, që të dy popujt (shqiptarët dhe arumunët) i kanë konsideruar herë si farefis, herë si kushërinj të një gjaku, madje dhe si vëllezër. Konstatimet e babait të filologjisë rumune, B.P.Hashdeu (1838-1907), të shtyjnë tu japësh të drejtë fjalëve të gjyshes së dr.Rahmi Tudës: Aq të afërt janë shqiptarët me vllehët, saqë dallimi ndërmjet tyre është sa membrana e qepës. Në kuadrin e librit Shqipëria çka qënë, çështë dhe çdo të bëhet?, Sami Frashëri i konsideron vllehët si miq. Nga kombet fqinjë vetëm një kemi mik, i cili kupëton të mirëne ti e e di që pa na smunt të mbahetë. Ky komp është komb i Vllehvet, që rojnë në Shqipëri e afrë Shqipërisë. Nga këta ca janë Vlleh-Shqiptarë, që flasinë vllahisht edhe shqip, dhe ca Vlleh-Greq, që flasinë vllahisht edhe greqisht. Grekëritë kanë bërë dhe po bëjnë gjithë për këta Vlleh ato që kanë bërë e që po bëjë për ne Shqipëtarëtë, domethënë përpiqenë ti bëjnë Grekë me shkollat e me kishët të tyre. Pasi thekson nevojën e hapjes së shkollave më vete, autori thekson se, në këtë punë Vllehtë nuk mund të kenë tjetr ndihmë e mik të vëndit përveç Shqipëtarëve. Edhe Rumania që është mëmë e këtyre Vllehve a deri e tek etërit e tyre, ta themi për shëmbull, e di mirë që Vllehët e Shqipërisë e të Maqedonisë nuk mundin të rrojnë e të ruajnë gjuhën e kombërin e tyre kundër djallëzive të Grekëve përveç duke u mbështetur në miqësitë e Shqipëtarëvet e duke u bashkuarë me ta (vepra e cituar, e botuar për herë të parë në Bukuresht (1899), dhe e ribotuar në Tiranë, 1962, flet për këtë temë në faqet 52-53. Si e arsyeton këtë argument Hashdeu, në Konferencën e Akademisë Rumune, më 25 maj të vitit 1901?

Hashdeu, vëllazërimi shqiptaro-vllah dhe nevoja për përkrahje
Ja pra, e tërë gjeneza e shqiptarëve, tri popujt dakas; Kostoboçët, Karpët dhe Besët, të shpërngulur nga Karpatët në epokën e perandorit Aurelian, pasi ata përgjatë 150 vitesh, bashkëvepruan në Dakinë Trajane për formimin e kombit rumun. Që nga viti 300 deri te Skënderbeu i madh, heroi kombëtar i Arnautëve, kaluan pothuajse 1200 vjet. Në një periudhë të këtillë shekujsh, duke ndenjur të pazhvendosur në të njëjtin vend, në Iliri, nuk na habit fakti që pasardhësit e Dakëve kanë arritur ta konsiderojnë veten si autoktonë në brigjet e Adriatikut. Ja pra, se si i shkruante Skënderbeu një princit italian: Ti si njeh Shqiptarët e mi! Ne vijmë nga po ata Maqedonë, të cilët me Aleksandrin tonë e fituan Indinë. Edhe pse historia ua përgënjeshtron maqedonizmin Arnautëve, ajo ua njeh megjithatë, si një jetë jo aq pak të shkëlqyer. Një Skënderbe i ri do tu kishte thënë: Na jemi kombi i Deçebalit (Dakëballit), që e futi në haraç perandorinë romake, dhe që ia kalli datën vetë Trajanit!. Hipotezat e Hashdeut, anëtar i Akademisë Rumune, meritojnë kujdesin e shkencëtarëve që dinë të nxjerrin konkluzione konvergjencash e jo divergjencash. Ilirët dhe trakasit me dardanët e fise të tjera, kanë qenë fqinjë që e kanë ushqyer njëri-tjetrin, madje edhe me fjalë të njëjta, që vijnë nga periudha paralatine (buza, bukur(ia), qafa, gusha, mënzi, cjapi, vatra, vjedhulla, katundi, rrënza, stani, dardha, Daka, përroi etj.). Shqiptarët me rumunët dhe arumunët, kanë lidhje farefisnore dhe një fat të ngjashëm, edhe për nga lashtësia. Nuk është fjala këtu për një lashtësi që fillon që nga shekulli VII-të e këndej, por për një lashtësi që, siç shprehet poetikisht autori i këtij studimi: Shpërthen duke shndritur, që nga prafullimat e yjeve. Si e shpjegon Hashdeu këtë? Shqiptarët pra, nuk janë fis me ne Rumunët, por na janë vëllezër, vëllezër të mirë, të të njëjtit gjak. Shqiptarët për ne janë ata që janë Keltët për Francezët. Duke përmbyllur dua të nxjerr dy konkluzione aktualiteti: Cilidoqoftë filolog rumun, sado serioz, dhe sado metodik që do të ishte, do të degdisej me përsosmëri, sidomos në lidhje me gramatikën, po qe se nuk do ta studionte parasëgjithash gjuhën shqipe me të gjitha dialektet e saj, si dhe folklorin shqiptar. Kombi rumun e ka për detyrë ti përkrahë vëllazërisht Shqiptarët, siç i përkrah edhe Maqedo-rumunët (arumunët-shën.yni), ngase Maqedo-rumunët dhe Shqiptarët e kanë dashur përherë njëri-tjetrin, dhe si Daci redivivi, do të mund të mund të formonin një ditë një mbretëri të bukur neo-dakase prej 3-4 milionë shpirtërash, në fqinjësi të mbretërisë aktuale neo-helene. Fjala e urtë shqipe: Gjaku sbëhet ujë. Në vend të perandorisë neo-dakase, në jug të Shqipërisë, në veri të Greqisë dhe në Maqedoni, sot e kësaj dite ekziston një mbretëri e fuqishme arumuno-shqiptare, të cilës çdokush ia ka lakminë. Për fat të keq, përderisa shqiptarët e ruajtën me sakrifica identitetin kombëtar, arumunët iu nënshtruan një procesi djallëzor të shkombëtarizimit. Ku janë njëqind shkollat dhe kishat e tyre, që i kishin në kohën e turkut në këto troje  pyesin intelektualë të shquar bukureshtarë. Mos vallë u larguam nga tema me një pyetje të këtillë?

Marrëdhënie të ngushta miqësie
Marrëdhëniet arumuno-shqiptare në Maqedoni, Greqi e Shqipëri, kanë qenë fuqimisht të stimuluara nga ana e Bukureshtit. Shkollat arumune që funksiononin në këto troje deri në kohën e pushtimit serb (1913), ishin të sponsorizuara nga Qeveria rumune. Një shkollë e këtillë, siç thekson shkrimtari vllah Branisllav Stefanoski, ka funksionuar edhe në Tetovë, tejmatanë godinës së vjetër të Bibliotekës së qytetit. Një numër i konsideruar mbiemrash të njëjtë, (Daka, Dika, Leka, Boletini, Cara, Rushani etj.), prezentë edhe te shqiptarët, edhe te rumunët, kërkojnë avancimin e hulumtimeve lidhur me identifikimin e elementit vllah, të shqiptarizuar apo sllavizuar, në Maqedoni e Kosovë. Qytete dhe fshatra të shumta të Çamërisë, krahas shqiptarëve, ishin të banuar edhe me turq dhe arumunë. Për tua likuiduar identitetin kombëtar, ata qenë arrestuar, maltrajtuar dhe deportuar nga ana e grekëve. Shqiptarët, turqit dhe arumunët e Janinës, e rrethuar deri më 1913, krijuan aleancën luftarake kundër grekëve. Në pjesën e Shqipërisë të okupuar nga serbët, arumunët e orientimit kombëtar kaluan në anën e shqiptarëve. Me gjithë projektet e shkombëtarizimit dhe taktikën që përdori Beogradi për zbehjen e relacioneve arumuno-shqiptare në Maqedoni (1913-1989), ato mbetën të përzemërta, pikësëpari duke iu falenderuar lashtësisë, traditave, elementeve identike të gjuhës dhe mentalitetetit të ngjashëm. Aq të përfarërta ishin lidhjet e tyre, saqë princi rumun me prejardhje shqiptare Albert Gjika, ëndërronte në fillim të shek.XX të përfitojë fronin e një shteti të përbashkët arumuno-shqiptar, me emrin Albano-Maqedonia, që do ta përfshinte krejt Maqedoninë dhe Shqipërinë. Sintagma e përsëritur nga gjeneratat e vjetra se Vllahu është vëlla (Aromënul este frate), mbështetet në jetën e përbashkët baritore, si dhe në një bashkëveprim të fuqishëm, në fushë të tregtisë, ekonomisë, politikës dhe kulturës.

Bolintineanu dhe admirimi i tij ndaj arnautëve të Maqedonisë
Në vend që të trajtojë subjekte të këtilla, ekonomisti arumun me prejardhje onomastike sllave, Dimo Dimçevi, shkon e ngucet atje ku sduhet: te prejardhja shqiptare e Nënë Terezës. Edhe pse jetonte në Rumani, shkrimtari, atdhetari dhe ish-ministri i Kulteve, Dimitrie Bolintineanu (1824-1878), për nga i ati (Enaqe Kosmad), kishte prejardhje arumune nga Ohri. Mamaja e tij ishte nga komuna rumune Bolintinul din Vale, prej nga edhe e trashëgon mbiemrin Bolintineanu. I kapluar nga nostalgjia ndaj vendlindjes së babait, kalon në vitin 1858 nëpër Maqedoni, dhe shkruan kujtimet e tij, me një dashuri të hatashme ndaj vëllazërimit shqiptaro-vllah. Libri që boton në vitin 1863 në Bukuresht, mban titullin Udhëtimet te rumunët e Maqedonisë (...). Hymnizon Zotin, filozofinë, shkencat, politikën, fenë. Mahnitet me admirimin e atëhershëm që kishin arumunët ndaj popullit shqiptar. Me vërshimin e mëvonshëm të programeve serbe për shkombëtarizimin e tyre, duke ua servuar edhe ekstremizmin fetar, varfërinë dhe mjerimin, ky admirim fillon të zbehet. Një numër i konsideruar studentësh arumunë që studiojnë sot në universitetet bukureshtare, e kanë kaluar Danubin me po ato komplekse ballkanike të albanofobisë, që i kanë edhe ksenofobët e Beogradit. Si e përshkruante Maqedoninë dhe harmoninë interetnike, paradyqindvjeçare, ky shkrimtar bukureshtar? Kombi, sipas mendimit tim, sështë tjetër veçse një poezi njerëzore. Unë e kuptoj ndjenjën e nacionalitetit nga një pikëpamje praktike dhe poetike. Praktikisht, ngase mendojmë se për ta përmirësuar fatin e botës, pikësëpari duhet të përmirësojmë fatin e kombit në të cilin bëjmë pjesë. Poetikisht?... Kjo është një ndjeshmëri që nuk shpjegohet. Nën spektrin e këtyre mendimeve hedh sytë ndaj një populli prej njëmilion rumunësh, të shpërndarë nëpër Maqedoni, Thesali, Epir dhe vende të tjera. Rumunët e Maqedonisë më janë të shtrenjtë nga më shumë raporte. Po qe se Vllahia ishte atdheu i nënës sime, Maqedonia ishte atdheu i babait tim. Gjuha e tij ishte ajo e këtyre rumunëve; gjaku i tij, gjaku i tyre; shpresat dhe vuajtjet e tij ishin shpresat dhe vuajtjet e këtyre njëmilion (a)rumunëve (Bolintineanu, Calatorii, Editura Pentru Literatura, Bukuresht, 1968, f.11). Në vazhdim, pasi bën fjalë për gjirin e hapur të Rumanisë mikpritëse ndaj tregtisë greke, shpreh keqardhje për mosmarrëveshjet njerëzore, për qëndrimet armiqësore të grekëve ndaj elementit shqiptaro-vllah, autori ndalet edhe te shqiptarët. Takohet me njërin prej tyre, i cili i paraqitet si arnaut. Duke parë emrin e tij, autori mendon se ka të bëjë me një turk. Je arnaut, e pyeta unë. Arnaut  që nga lindja, përgjigjet ky arnaut mysliman. Shumica e arnautëve janë myslimanë dhe këta janë më të ndershëm, trima dhe kavalerë. Ata që janë të krishterë, janë greqizuar, janë latinizuar, kanë filluar ta zbehin krenarinë ndaj kombit të vet. Nuk kanë besë, shton ai, ky komb është plot madhështi dhe nuk do të humbë kurrë. Do ta ketë dhe ai një ditë në jetë; kjo ditë është larg, por do të vijë (Po aty, f.39). Përkundër do tentakulave të Shqipërisë që vijnë këndejpari me alergji ndaj fesë katolike apo asaj islamike, autori bukureshtar mahnitet nga sinqeriteti i një shqiptari pa paragjykime fetare. I tregon se si gjyshi i tij kishte qenë në shtëpinë e Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Pse mos të na e tregosh këtë histori? - e pyet ai. T´ju them të vërtetën, vazhdon ai, ashtu siç e di nga i ati im. Por më parë dua të të flas për bashkëkombasit e mi arnautë. Kombi ynë është i shtrirë në anën veriore të Epirit dhe në Ilirinë greke. Numri i këtyre albanëve ngjitet sot në njëmilion së bashku me ata të shpërndarë nëpër kombet fqinje me ta. Njerëzit janë trima dhe gratë të bukura, në male. Pothujase në të gjitha anët e Turqisë, deri në Azi të Vogël, autoritetet kanë në shërbimin e tyre shqiptarë prej këtyre tanëve, dhe atë për dy fjalë: së pari, janë trima, dhe e dyta, se në vend që të mbajë dhjetë turq, mund të mbajnë dy shqiptarë; dy shqiptarë kryejnë më shumë punë sesa dhjetë turq. Njerëzit, me të cilët shërbej unë janë shqiptarë, me këta njerëz Ali Pashai kreu punë të mëdha në këto vende. Ja një njeri i rrallë. Ky vjen nga gjiri i popullit. Ishte i biri i një agai të varfër nga Tepelena, por burrëria dhe mendja i kishin dhënë flatra, që edhe shqiptarët ta shmangin furtunën, (po aty, f.40). Si i përshkruan autori bukureshtar, lidhjet shqiptaro-vllahe në rrethin e Manastirit:? Fola për shqiptarët dhe po kthehem te ta me kënaqësi. Janë një shumicë rumunësh nga Shqipëria që nuk mund të dallohen nga shqiptarët. Këto dy kombe janë më të afërmit në këto vende. Rumunët mirren vesht më mirë me shqiptarët sesa me të tjerët. Gjë e çuditshme! Traditat e shqiptarëve janë thuajse njësoj si ato të rumunëve të Maqedonisë, dhe çështë më kureshtare, shëmbëllejnë pothuajse në të gjitha shikimet me ato të rumunëve nga Principatat. Si dhe një ngjashmëri e madhe në gjuhë, siç duket në tablonë e fundit. (po aty, f.84-85). Komentimin lidhur me komplimentet ndaj shqiptarëve të këtij shkrimtari rumun me prejardhje vllahe, të shkruara para 145 viteve (më 1858), dhe që jepen për herë të parë të përkthyera shqip, po e lëmë në kompetencat e zotit Aurel Plasari. Më mirë e ka të merret me subjekte të këtilla që afrojnë e afirmojnë, sesa ta alimentojë me afrikanizma shkencore, impotencën pansllaviste, të albanofobëve të Shkupit.

* Doktorant i Universitetit të Bukureshtit
Me gjersisht linku.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...r0LQ-bcQ1tRK4g

----------


## maratonomak

dikur rreth viteve 1960  nje pjese e madhe e vlleheve qe jetonin ne shqiperi u kerkuan te ktheheshin ne greqi nga qeveria greke , dhe keta [ vllehet] refuzuan te linin shqiperine por Enver Hoxha ka biseduar me kete grup njerezish [ nuk e di sa ishin saktesisht ] , dhe i ka bindur te shkonin ne greqi ;

shteti grek i ka kerkuar per arsye se i konsideronte si greke , dhe, pas disa mareveshjeve vllehet u larguan per ne greqi , kunder vullnetit te tyre .


nuk e di sa i sakte eshte kky material , pasi eshte thene nga deshmitare te asaj kohe , dhe nuk e di nese ka fakte dhe dokumenta qe e vertetojne kete gje;

dhe nje gje tjeter ;
gjate regjimit komunist te Enver Hoxhes ; shume himariote e theksoj himariote dhe jo vorioepirote , kane punuar me shtetin komunist si nepunes te propagandes komuniste duke depertuar thelle ne popull , dhe duke nxitur popullin te mos pranoje dhe te shkoje ne greqi  , me nje propagande te theksuar anti greke shoviniste -fashiste .

ata punonin si spiune , si mesues , si nepunes te administrates se shtetit duke pasur vetem nje qellim qe u ishte caktuar , 
propaganden anti greke ;

kete ma ka thene jo nje apo dy po shume vorioepirote shqiptare ;

pse greqia kerkoi vllehet dhe nuk kerkoi greket e vertete ne shqiperi te ashtuquajturit vorio-epirote?

me material historik mund te vertetohen bindshem keto deshmi .
po munde te gjesh material historik , hidhe ne kete teme .

----------


## fegi

Vllehet te cilet ende nuke ka perfunduar etnogjeneza e tyre dhe kur nuk u bene nje kombe politike, dhe jane shkruar nje numer i madhe librashe dhe shkrime,teza dhe mbulojne nje zone  ne Evropen e mesme dhe ne Balkan.
Sipase nje Autori kroate (Vjekoslav Klaiq,1880)"Vllehet apo Iliret e romanizuar me ardhjen e kroatve jan slavizuar  "
Shume etnologe dhe folkloriste  tregojne apo thojne qe veshjet popullore primitive ne  rafshin dhe rrethine e Zagores Dalmatine jane Vllehe.
Me gjersisht Linku.
http://www.rodoslovlje.hr/istaknuta-...i-u-nama-svima

----------


## fegi

Një trashegimi romake në Ballkan: Vllehët
Vllehët, që besohet gjerësisht se përfaqësojnë pasardhësit e popullsisë romake në Balkan, jetojnë në shumë pjesë të Ballkanit dhe Europës Lindore. Megjithëse bashkësitë vllehe lulëzuan në të kaluarën, historia e turbullt e Ballkanit i ka lënë ata të shpërndarë e të izoluar dhe identiteti i tyre si një grup etnik i veçantë gjithnjë e më tepër është vënë në pikëpyetje.
Ky vit shënon përvjetorin e 100-të të një dekreti perandorak, të lëshuar nga Sulltani otoman Adbyl Hamidi II, i cili u dha vllehëve të drejtat e para të përbashkëta. Ata fituan të drejtën për të përdorur gjuhën e tyre në kisha dhe shkolla, si dhe të drejtën për të zgjedhur këshilltarët e tyre vendorë. Kështu ata ishin në gjendje të themelonin shkolla, kisha dhe struktura të tjera kombëtare. Ndërmjet viteve 1908 dhe 1913 ata gjithashtu kishin një deputet, një senator dhe një ministër në Parlamentin Otoman. Më 2 maj, vllehët në të gjithë Europën Juglindore festuan Ditën Ndërkombëtare të tyre.

Tradicionalisht një popull barinjsh, kërkimet për kullota më të mira i çuan ata në të gjithë Ballkanin dhe Europën Lindore dhe vllehët arritën deri në Poloni. Përkushtimi i tyre ndaj mënyrës së jetesës si barinj shpesh i ka mbajtur ata larg luftrave të ashpra etnike që kanë shkatërruar Ballkanin gjatë shekujve dhe ata bashkëjetojnë në paqe me popullsinë shumicë kudo që jetojnë. Megjithatë, në të njëjtën kohë ata kanë përjetuar probleme për të ruajtur identitetin e tyre.

Origjina e vllehëve, ashtu si e rumunëve me të cilët kanë lidhje gjuhësore, mbetet një mister i pazgjidhur. Të dy popujt konsiderohen prej disave se përfaqësojnë pasardhës të popujve romakë në Ballkan, ndërsa të tjerë argumentojnë se ata vijnë prej kolonive të romanizuara. Kultura romake u influencua prej sllavëve, ndërsa vllehët, me origjinë në jug të Danubit, kanë influencë bizantine dhe greke.


Valltarë vllehë rreth vitit 1905. [Prej Marian Tutui]
Historianët i quajnë ata Maqedo-Romakë dhe ata vetë përdorin emrin Arumunë. Konsensusi mes gjuhëtarëve është se gjuha vllehe dhe romake janë variante të së njëjtës gjuhë me bazë latine ( (një tjetër, gjuha dalmate, u shua më 1898, ndërsa gjuha istro-romake flitet nga disa mijëra njerëz në Kroaci) Toponime, të tilla si Mali Durmitor në Mal të Zi, dëshmojnë për praninë e vazhdueshme të popujve që flasin gjuhët latine në Danub dhe rajonet malore.

Emri “vlleh” vjet nga gjuha gote dhe fillimisht do të thoshtë “i huaj” dhe më vonë “folës i shprehjeve latine”. Fiset gjermane përdorën emrin "Uellsh" për popullsinë romake të asaj që përfundimisht u njoh si Uellsi, ndërsa romakëve të Belgjikës jugore iu dha emri Ualluns. Hungarezët edhe sot e kësaj dite i referohen Italisë si "Olaszag," ose "Toka e Olakëve" -- varianti i tyre i këtij termi. Gjatë Perandorisë Bizantine, ka të dhëna për disa territore të vllehëve, por ata rrallë u bënë shtete të fuqishëm. Suksesi më i madh i vllehëve ndodhi gjatë dinastisë Asan (1185-1258), kur ata krijuan Perandorinë e dytë Bullgare ose shtetin Bullgaro-Vllah.

Drejt fundit të shekullit të 18-të, në Shqipëri, qyteti vlleh i Moskopolës (Voskopojë) kishte 22 kisha, një akademi, një shtypshkronjë dhe një popullsi deri në 60,000 banorë. Në këtë kohë, u botuan fjalorët, gramatikat dhe abetaret e para vllehe. Megjithatë, më 1788, Ali Pashë Tepelena e shkatërroi qytetin e begatë të vllehëve.

Nga mesi i shekullit të 19-të, bashkësitë vllehe kishin themeluar shkolla e kisha dhe gëzonin mbështetjen e autoriteteve. Rrëzimi i mëpasshëm i Perandorisë Otomane çoi në ndarjen e territoreve të saj në kombe të pavarur, të cilët ndryshonin në trajtimin e tyre të popullsisë vllehe. Ndërmjet viteve 1925 dhe 1932, ndodhi një migrim masiv i organizuar i vllehëve për në Rumani, që përfshiu ndërmjet 4,946 dhe 6,553 familje. Regjimet komuniste që erdhën më pas në pushtet në të gjithë Ballkanin mbyllën të gjitha shkollat dhe strukturat vllehe. Përgjithësisht, vllehët ishin në disavantazh gjatë erës së nacionalizmit në rritje.


Vllehë rreth vitit 903. [Prej Marian Tutui]
Shtetet e sapo-formuar shpesh bënë përpjekje drejt homogjenitetit kulturor, ndërsa bashkësitë e shpërndara të barinjve dhe tregtarëve vllehë nuk ishin aq të unifikuara si grup për të ruajtur identitetin e tyre. Për më tepër, rishikimi i kufijve ndau dhe izoloi bashkësitë ekzistuese. Megjithëse dikur ishin të shumtë në numër në Ballkan, regjistrimet e sotme tregojnë se ata përfaqësojnë më pak se 1 përqind të popullsisë.

Sidoqoftë, vllehët luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm në disa prej ngjarjeve kryesore në Ballkan gjatë shekullit të 20-të. Më 1903, gjatë Revoltës së Shën Elias në Maqedoni në Krushevë (ku 4,000 vllehët përfaqësonin dy të tretat e popullsisë), u krijua një qeveri shumëkombëshe. Tre prej ministrave të saj ishin vllehë, ashtu siç ishte edhe udhëheqësi ushtarak vendor, Pitu Guli (1845-1903), që respektohet gjerësisht si hero kombëtar maqedonas. Edhe sot, maqedonasit e konsiderojnë Republikën e Krushevës si një model të bashkëpunimit etnik.

Sot, pozicioni i tyre si një grup i veçantë është vënë në pikëpyetje në shumë pjesë të Ballkanit. Në Greqi, ata konsiderohen kryesisht si grekë -- që thjesht flasin një gjuhë që ka lidhje me latinishten. Maqedonia është i vetmi shtet ku vllehët kanë transmetime të rregullta në TV kombëtar. Përpjekjet si në Maqedoni, ashtu edhe në Shqipëri për nxitjen e gjuhës vllehe përmes kurseve në nivelin universitar fillimisht u pritën me entuziasëm, por kjo energji nuk është ruajtur. Rumania ka veçuar një numër bursash universitare për vllehët dhe që prej rrëzimit të regjimit të Çausheskut, vllehët vendas kanë qënë në gjendje të organizohen dhe të nxisin gjuhën e traditat e tyre. Megjithatë, shumë vllehë gjithnjë e më shumë nuk e njohin mirë dialektin e tyre dhe nuk janë në gjendje për të ushtruar të drejtat e përbashkëta të tyre.

Megjithëse ndërgjegjësimi ndërkombëtar për vllehët si një grup etnik mund të mos jetë mjaft i përhapur, shumë individë me origjinë vllehe kanë arritur famë botërore. Ata përfshijnë familjen Bulgari të bizhuterive, yjet e futbollit George Haxhi dhe Ilja Najdovski, regjizorët e filmit Dan Pita dhe Ljubisha Georgievski, dramaturgun Branisllav Nushiç, pionierët e kinemasë Ballkanike Milton e Jenake Manakia dhe Evangjeli Zapa, e cila ndihmoi në themelimin e Olimpiadave moderne.

Kjo përmbajtje është autorizuar nga SETimes.com.

Vllehë rreth vitit 903. [Prej Marian Tutui]

Valltarë vllehë rreth vitit 1905. [Prej Marian Tutui]

----------


## kutje

Branisllav nushiqi,mbreti i serbis,lideri kryesore shpijuni kryesor qe vjedhi toka shqipetare.Exs konzulli ne prishtine,Me miliona shqipetare qe u humben dhe vdiqen,jane pune e tina,dhe konzullit rus ne prizeren,miliona njerez humben ne turki,sote permendoret i kane ne serbi,ashte anmiku nji i shqipetareve,prej kohes se konferences se berlinit deri sa nuke humbi,ky edhe ivo andriqi perpiluesit e gjenocidit shqipetare naqertanin e zbatuen komplet.

----------


## fegi

> Branisllav nushiqi,mbreti i serbis,lideri kryesore shpijuni kryesor qe vjedhi toka shqipetare.Exs konzulli ne prishtine,Me miliona shqipetare qe u humben dhe vdiqen,jane pune e tina,dhe konzullit rus ne prizeren,miliona njerez humben ne turki,sote permendoret i kane ne serbi,ashte anmiku nji i shqipetareve,prej kohes se konferences se berlinit deri sa nuke humbi,ky edhe ivo andriqi perpiluesit e gjenocidit shqipetare naqertanin e zbatuen komplet.


B.Nushiq esht me prejardhe Shqiptare?
Sipase te dhenave qe po i lexoje,serbe nuke ka pase fare,vetum esht formu  nga mbeturinat  e sundusve turko-greko evropiane dhe  nga Kisha orto bizantine?

----------


## fegi

Historia e vllehëve në Shqipëri Si u bënë njerëz të shquar të kulturës, politikës dhe patriotizmit
Meqë prej disa kohësh në shtypin shqiptar po vazhdojnë diskutimet për etnitetin e vllehëve, për numrin dheshtrirjen e tyre, historinë, origjinën dhe kryesisht për tëdrejtat elementare që vazhdojnë tu mohohen, e quaj të arsyeshme të jap ndihmesën time, me shpresë të shpërndaj sadopak mjegullën e mbledhur rreth këtij problemi. Nuk e rendit veten etnolog apo historian të popullsisë vllahe, por me keqardhje vërej se diskutimet pasionante dhe emocionante janë tepër larg fakteve dhe të vërtetave historike të njohura. Para dyzet vitesh, më 1964, kryeredatori i revistës Ylli, Qamil Buxheli, më ngarkoi të shkruaja një reportazh për vllehët. Nuk e di si i lindi kjo ide, apo kush ia sugjeroi, por subjekti mu duk interesant. Nga e si kishin ardhur në vendin tonë vllehët? Meqë për ta sdija asgjë, shkova në Bibliotekën Kombëtare me shpresë të gjeja diçka për ta. Gjeta më shumë sesa prisja.

Debati/ Kush është e vërteta e vllehëve ose çobenjvë të Shqipërisë dhe përse ata përfundimisht janë asimiluar në shqiptarë


Naum Prifti 

Lexova librin Arumunët e Shqipërisë të një etnologu italian, një studim mono-grafik të një dijetari rumun, që erdhi në Shqipëri në vitin 1906-1908, me mision nga qeveria rumune për të mbledhur vllehët nomadë në atdheun mëmë, në Rumani. Ai shkoi mal më mal, kudo ku kishte bashkësi vllehësh dhe u ofronte atyre tokë, shtëpi, shkolla për fëmijët e tyre, me kusht të ktheheshin në Rumani. Vllehët e dëgjonin pa u zënë besë premtimeve të tij, madje dyshonin se ishte kurth, sapo shihnin se shoqërohej nga një xhandar turk. Libri më interesant ishte Vllehët e Pindit nga dy arkeologë anglezë. Sikurse shkruanin në parathënie, autorët ishin nisur drejt Thesalisë në fund të shekullit të XIX, me qëllim të zbulonin mbishkrime të vjetra greke. Në Selanik pajtuan një kafshar për mbartjen e plaçkave të tyre dhe për ta patur si udhërrëfyes. Rrugës e pyetën kafsharin: Grek? Jo, u përgjegj ai. Shqiptar? Jo, kundështoi ai. Maqedonas? Jo. Po çfarë jeni? Jam vëllah, i sqaroi ai. Ky etnitet krejt i panjohur ngjalli kureshtjen e anglezëve. Pasi u bindën se kërkimi i mbishkrimeve të lashta në atë zonë ishte i kotë, filluan të hulumtonin për vllehët e Pindit. Qëndruan me muaj në Samarinë, në atë kohë qendra shpirtërore e vllehëve dhe pastaj dy vjet me radhë u endën nëpër Shqipëri, Maqedoni dhe Greqi, duke qëmtuar gjithçka që u dukej me interes rreth kësaj popullsie. Në Angli botuan një libër mjaft voluminoz, gati 600 faqe, për historinë e vllehëve, për ritet e lindjes, fejesës, martesës, vdekjes, zakonet, gjuhën, folklorin, veshjet. Sipas dëshmive historike, popullsia e ka origjinën prej Vllahisë, pjesa më veriore e Rumanisë, prej nga emri vëllah, vllehë. Dialekti i tyre njësohet nga më të hershmit e rumanishtes. Për shkakun e shpërnguljes dhe për rrugët e ardhjes së tyre në jug të Gadishullit Ballkanik, historianët kishin mendime të ndryshme. Për herë të parë përmenden në histori në shekullin XI. Midis trekëndshit të Pindit, ku përfshihen toka të Greqisë, Shqipërisë dhe Maqedonisë, jetonin rreth një milion vllehë, kryesisht nomadë. Kjo shifër, për arsye të kuptueshme, nuk mbështetet në ndonjë regjistrim a statistikë zyrtare. Në fund të shek.XIX, vllehët bënë përpjekje të krijonin një shtet të pavarur, mirëpo kërkesa e tyre nuk u përkrah nga Fuqitë e Mëdha, të cilavet Ballkani u dukej mjaft i fragmentarizuar edhe pa këtë mikroshtet. Greqia, Serbia dhe Turqia ishin tërësisht kundër.


ÇOBENJTË E SHQIPËRISË


Në Shqipëri njihen dy degëzime të vllehëve të ngulitur: frashëriotë dhe grabovarë. Vllehët e hershëm u vendosën kryesisht në luginat e lumenjve Devoll, Seman dhe Vjosë, si edhe në qytetet Korçë, Elbasan, Berat, Durrës, Fier, Pogradec, Kavajë. Llaqi Jani, historian amatorë dhe kryetar i shoqatës së vllehëve, mbron tezën se ata kanë ardhur në Shqipëri nëpërmjet Romës dhe si argument sjell vendosjen e tyre anës lumenjve. Po ndërkohë ky është vetëm një nga variantet e supozimit të itinerarit të tyre. Dijetarë të tjerë pohojnë se ata erdhën në Ballkan nëpërmjet rrugës tokësore. Akoma nuk dihen me saktësi motivet e shpërnguljes së tyre masive nga Vllahija, krahina më veriore e Rumanisë. Sidoqoftë, ka plot fakte që vërtetojnë se ata janë vendosur herët në fshatrat dhe qytezat e Shqipërisë mesjetare. Disa nga familjet e njohura vllahe u bënë pjesë e elitës së qyteteve si nga fama, ashtu edhe nga pasuria. Në Korçë, ata ndërtuan kishën e tyre, e cila njihej si kisha e vllehëve, diku pranë kinemasë Majestik, sot e rrënuar. Janë me dhjetëra familje të nderuara me origjinë vllahe në Korçë, Durrës, Fier, Kavajë e gjetkë. Nuk besoj se përbën mëkat pohimi se shkrimtari i shquar Jakov Xoxa, i përkiste një familjeje me origjinë vllahe, po ashtu sikurse këngëtarja e shquar Eli Fara, piktori i talentuar Llambi Blido, humoristi Niko Nikolla e dhjetëra të tjerë. (Partiakëve të Korçës nuk u falet shembja e kishës së Shën Gjergjit që ndodhej para Muzeut të Arsimit, një nga faltoret më të bukura të qytetit, ndërtesë kapitale me vlera arkitekturale. Qoftë edhe për faktin historik se atje u shugurua dhespot Imzot Noli, duhej shpallur e mbrojtur si monument kulture. Komunistët i vunë kazmën, me justifikimin se aty do të ngrihej biblioteka e re e qytetit, sikur nuk mund ta ndërtonin pak më lart, a pak më poshtë, kudo që të vinin gishtin. (Duket se fasada me gurë të skalitur e kishës dhe kupola e saj me kryq, u vriste sytë ateistëve të vetëshpallur.) Voskopoja arriti të bëhej qendër e rëndësishme kulturore, mbasi ishte nyje e dy rrugëve të rëndësishme Berat-Selanik dhe Prizren-Janinë. Kishat e saj të shumta të zbukuruara me afreske nga dora e ikonografëve më të shquar, Akademia (shkolla e mesme) dhe shtypshkronja dëshmojnë lulëzimin ekono-mik të qytetit. Cilësohet edhe si kryeqyteti shpirtëror i vllehëve, ngaqë një pjesë e popullsisë ishte vllahe. Intelektualët e saj më të shquar Kavaljoti dhe Haxhi Filipi punuan me përkushtim për kulturën shqiptare. Në regjistrimet e popullsisë së kazasë së Kolonjës gjatë kohës së Turqisë, krahas emrit të fshatit ishte kolona, ku specifikohej numri i familjeve myslimane, ortodokse dhe vllahe. Ky fakt tregon se etniteti vllah njihej zyrtarisht dhe prandaj mirrej në konsideratë. Vllehët janë të krishterë ortodoksë, por nuk njësoheshin as me ortodoksët shqiptarë, as me ortodoksët grekë. Në Myzeqe, popullsia vendase ndahej në dy kategori: lalë dhe ço-benj. Lalët janë myzeqarët autoktonë, kryesisht bujq, ndërsa çobenj thirreshin vllehët sedentarë. Deri vonë, ata përdornin vllahishten ndër familjet e tyre. Si shembull po sjell lagjen Stan të Divjakës, e banuar më se 90% prej çobenjve, arumunë. Nuk duam të pohojmë kurrsesi se pas dhjetë shekujsh ata nuk janë autoktonë.


VLLEHËT NOMADË


Vllehët e ngulitur nëpër qytete dhe fshatra u asimiluan ngadalë nga popullsia shqiptare më e madhe në numër, ndërsa vllehët nomadë, duke jetuar të veçuar në komunitete të vogla prej 10-15 familjesh, me ose pa lidhje gjaku midis tyre, e ruajtën më gjatë identitetin. Fejesat lidheshin me ndërmjetësinë e prindërve dhe martesat kryeshin kurdoherë mes etniteteve të tyre. Në krye të çdo bashkësie ishte çelniku, pronari i kopeve të dhenve, të kafshëve të ngarkesës, kuaj e mushka. Pasuria si dhe titulli trashëgohej brez pas brezi. Çelniku ishte kryetar i përjetshëm i komunitetit, ai blinte kullotën verore dhe dimërore, firmoste kontratën me pronarët ose kryepleqësitë, shlyente detyrimet dhe taksat me para të thata në dorë, ose me mallra në natyrë, djathë, lesh, mish, ndërsa blegtorët e tjerë mbaheshin me pagesë prej tij. Çelnikët zotëronin kope të mëdha nga 3.000 deri 8.000-15.000 kokë dhen e dhi, ndërsa familjet e tjera nga 30-40 kokë bagëti, sa për të mbuluar nevojat e ngutshme. Drithin e blinin në pazar me para në dorë. Organizimi shoqëror i vllehëve nomadë qe tipik feudal mesjetar, ku sundonte blegtorobëria. Paguheshin keq dhe meqë nuk arrinin ti mbulonin shpenzimet e familjes, gjithmonë futeshin borxh te çelniku. Borxhet shkonin nga një brez te tjetri dhe ata gjithmonë mbeteshin të ndërvarur prej çelnikut.

Vllehët nomadë të Shqipërisë veronin në kullotat e maleve të Pogradecit, Vithkuqit, Korçës, Kolonjës, ndërsa në dimër zbrisnin në vërri, në zonat e buta të bregdetit Jon, kryesisht Sarandë, Delvinë. Dalloheshin menjëherë nga veshja dhe gjuha. Shqipen e flisnin me rr të forta dhe tinguj grykorë. Thirreshin vllehë, çobenj mali (për ti dalluar nga çobenjtë e fshatrave), arumunë, aromenë, sarakaçanë, cinxë. Fjala cinx apo cinxë nuk ka lidhje me fjalën cinxar (dorështrënguar), por me tingujt c dhe x, që në gjuhën e tyre dëgjohen shpesh. Kontaktet mepopullatën vendase i kishin të rralla. Takoheshin në treg, te mullinjtë ku bluanin drithin dhe më rrallë te kishat.Vllehët nomadë nuk kishin priftërinj, as libra fetare, prandaj shërbesat i kryenin shqip ose greqisht. Ata vinin në kishë njëherë në vit, ditën e Shën Mërisë, më 15 gusht. Madje, dhe atë ditë, vllakat dhe fëmijët e vegjël, që kungoheshin, mbushnin kishat, ndërsa burrat nuk u ndaheshin kopeve në kullotat alpine. Pagëzimin e fëmijëve e kryenin në kishë, ndërsa ceremonitë fetare të martesës te kalivet e tyre në mal. Kalivet karakteristike me kashtë thekri dhe thupra ahu, i ndërtonin të reja për çdo vit, duke sjellë lastarë ahu nga pyjet, ndërsa kashtën e blinin ngafshatarët. Deri një metër mbi tokë kalivet i veshnin përbrenda me baltë që të mbroheshin nga e ftohta. Vllakat i endnin vetë të gjitha rrobat e tyre, që nga të linjtat e tyre deri te cibunët, rrobat e burrave dhe të fëmijëve. Në mal a në fushë, ndenjur a duke ecur, kërrusur nën barrët e rënda, ato do ti shihje me bosht e furkë nën sqetull duke tjerrë lesh. Edhe sot ato janë artiste të mrekullueshme të qilimave, kuvertave, endjeve me grep, thurjeve me shtiza dhe punimeve me dorë. Sa do të ruhet kjo traditë? Nomadët nuk i shquante ndonjë ndjenjë patriotizmi as ndaj Greqisë, as ndaj Shqipërisë ose Maqedonisë, sepse ata kudo e ndienin veten të huaj, prandaj përpiqeshin të rrinin larg ngatërresave politike dhe luftërave midis klaneve, partive a shteteve. Ndërkohë, donin ose nuk donin, ata ishin strehë e jatak për firarët dhe kaçakët gjatë pushtimit osman, për komitët gjatë zgjimit kombëtar, për partizanët gjatë pushtimit fashist, për të arratisurit, dezertorët dhe, domosdo edhe për cubat dhe hajdutët. Pushteti popullor, pasi shtetëzoi pyjet, malet, kullotat, burimet e ujit, çifliqet, dekretoi shtetëzimin e tufave të mëdha të bagëtive. Reforma i zhveshi pronarët e kopeve nga pasuria e tyre, blegtoria. Shtetëzimi zhduku klasën e çelnikëve, zotëruesit e kopeve, dhe njëkohësisht shpejtoi shkrirjen e nomadëve të fundit të Shqipërisë. Më 1947-48, tufat kaluan në zotërimin e shtetit dhe vllehët u kthyen punonjës të Ndërmarrjeve Blegtorale Shtetërore. Nëpër stanet u hapën shkolla fillore verore. Askujt prej vllehëve nuk iu besua ndonjë detyrë, a përgjegjësi, pavarësisht nga aftësitë profesionale. Kopetë kaluan në duart e lebërve, zotërve të rinj. Fodullëku dhe arroganca e lebërve ishte po aq e ashpër sa ajo e çelnikëve, që kishin patur mbi krye. Kudo i trajtonin me përçmim si qytetarë të dorës së fundit dhe pozita e tyre shoqërore u keqësua. U detyruan tu largohen kopeve, të braktisin mjeshtërinë e tyre shekullore dhe të vendosen nëpër fshatrat e Korçës, Kolonjës, Përmetit, Gjirokastrës, Sarandës, kudo ku mund të gjenin strehë dhe punë.

SHATI "ANDON POÇI"



Në Lunxhëri, pranë Hundëkuqit, u ngrit një fshat i ri, ku u vendosën rreth tridhjet familje vllehësh nomadë. E pagëzuan Andon Poçi, për të përjetësuar kujtimin e një dëshmori nga vllehët nomadë. E vërteta është se vllehët nomadë e ruajtën paanësinë aq sa kishin mundësi. Pak prej tyre u rreshtuan në radhët partizane, po ndërkohë edhe ata pësuan raprezalje nga fashistët. Disa herë ua dogjën kasollet me pretekstin se strehonin partizanët. Sikurse më rrëfeu Kosta Loli, në atë kohë kryetar i kooperativës, Andoni u grind keq me çelnikun për çështje pagese. Ai e akuzoi si shfrytëzues, gjakpirës dhe pasi u arratis nga kalivet verore, u bashkua me partizanët. Besohej se Andoni ra nën ndikimin e emisarëve të Partisë Komuniste që predikonin liri dhe barazi, prandaj u ndërkrye kundër pronarit. Në Lunxhëri dhe ndoshta në gjithë Shqipërinë është fshati i vetëm ku flitet ende vllahisht. Në fshatrat e tjera të jugut, vllehët janë pakicë, e vetëm mes tyre komunikojnë vllahisht.

Asimilimi i vllehëve po kryhet para syve tanë me shpejtësi të madhe për shkak të mungesës së shkollave në gjuhën e tyre, të ndryshimit të strukturës ekonomike dhe të presionit që ushtron zhvillimi shoqëror dhe artistik. Shifrat që servirin disa përfaqësues të zellshëm të etnitetit vllah, janë aq të zmadhuara, sa nuk kanë përqasje me realitetin demografik të vendit. Nuk ka shtypje a përçmim për vllehët e ndërfutur me kohë në të gjitha strukturat e shoqërisë shqiptare, aq sa nuk dallohen më. Sa për vllehët nomadë, që u kthyen sedentarë në pesë dekadat e fundit, ata sngrehin asnjë peshë në asnjë drejtim. A duan shkolla në gjuhën e tyre? Le ti kenë, është një e drejtë që u takon, po praktikisht dialekti i tyre nuk kuptohet as nga rumunët. Shekulli XX po rrafshon me furi identitetet e pakicave kombëtare. Me përjashtim të ciganëve, asnjë etnitet tjetër nuk po mundet të rezistojë me sukses. Më keqse kudo janë vllehët e Greqisë, të cilëve u mohohet e drejta të njihen si etnitet arumun. Në greqishten popullore epiteti vllakë ka kuptim pejorativ, kokëtrashë, e paditur, e pagdhendur. Ndërkohë që Greqia mburret si shtet demokratik, mohon me kokëfortësi ekzistencën e kombësive të tjera, pavarësisht prej fakteve historike, etnografike dhe gjuhësore. Në Ballkan nuk ka asnjë shtet plotësisht homogjen.

----------


## sokolmemeti

vllahet jane thrakas te latinizuar te vendosur pergjate rruges via egnatia prandaj keto jane ato lidhje qe kemi patur ne me ta

----------

